

What the fuck, Yahoo? - pasticheverb

Why is Yahoo hijacking my (Firefox &amp; Chrome, though I mainly use Firefox) browser and how do I ban them from taking over my default search?  I set my browser up THE WAY I WANT IT and it pisses me off that Yahoo constantly changes my stuff.  I&#x27;ve done countless searches about how to fix this and going back many years people seem to have a similar issue.<p>I&#x27;ve tried all of these to no avail:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;support.mozilla.org&#x2F;en-US&#x2F;questions&#x2F;952305<p>Is it possible to have my browser (AND YAHOO) respect my wishes and stop hijacking my browser?<p>Edit:
I don&#x27;t even use Yahoo for anything, nor ever visit their website, so it shouldn&#x27;t be some sort of random leeching software that they attached while visiting their site, which is the most baffling aspect about this.
======
sp332
The only reason for things to be "set back" after you change them is malware.
Seems like someone is abusing a Yahoo referral code to make money off you.

~~~
pasticheverb
Is there anyway to ban Yahoo's IP, or internet presence from my computer?
Being exasperated with dwindling options and Yahoo's insistence on being the
persistent friend that you don't want in your life, I am open to completely
banning them from my computer.

~~~
sp332
Oh what I mean is, it's not Yahoo that's changing your settings. There's some
malware there that's changing your settings, and then taking credit with Yahoo
for getting a legit install. It's abusing Yahoo's bounty program for money.

------
anigbrowl
My wife uses Yahoo and sometimes logs in on my machine via Chrome. No issue
here.

------
ankitgarg43
remove yahoo products from your computer, may be that will help

~~~
pasticheverb
I don't use anything Yahoo. I have been using Tumblr for a couple of years now
though. Do you think they are piggybacking some malware with Tumblr users?

------
dylangs1030
I'm late to this, but if I understand your problem correctly, you could tweak
your firewall to auto-reject outbound packets being sent to Yahoo or Yahoo
subdomains. You could also do this with a proxy intercepting all the requests
your browser makes. Look at the headers and bodies of the packets and see if
you can get a sense of what's going on in them to find out origin or referral
codes for a possible abuser.

The next step is to remove the malware from your system. I'm assuming that
you're using Windows (I don't think that's a dangerous assumption, as I've
only ever seen toolbar malware and related on Windows). You'll want to google-
fu the details you found in the packet headers. If that turns up nothing, dig
around in your registry.

